# 4WD is gone:(



## a89fiveoh (Sep 12, 2009)

About a week ago my 4WD stopped working. Transfer case is working, high and low. Heres the low down.. My FRONT wheels would not spin.. Put the truck up in the air, in gear, and saw that the front passenger side axle would not spin, just the drivers side.. It has to be something in the Differential broken on the left side I would think.? Would like some help if possible seeing how it is winter time and RWD isnt great in the snow. 

Truck: 
95 SE 5spd v6 Kingcab


Thanks alot! 
Joey


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Have you checked the hubs? Thats probably where your problem is


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

SPEEDO said:


> Have you checked the hubs? Thats probably where your problem is



if they are auto hubs you may just want to rebuild them.


----------



## a89fiveoh (Sep 12, 2009)

They are auto lockers. Well if the axle wasnt being powered wouldnt that mean there is somthing wrong with the diff and not the hubs.. If this matters at all, my 4WD light has been stuck on since i bought the truck also. Ive put maybe 5k on it so far and bought it from a friend whos had it forever and he said it was like that for a while..


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

1st, its an open differential so only one wheel/axle will spin. if you were to stop the wheel/axle thats spinning the other will spin. its not recommended to grab something while its spinning.

2nd, auto hubs are notorious for sticking, you may even have one hub stuck in the locked position. I would try cleaning the hubs by pulling them apart and regreasing them.

3rd, your 4WD light comes off the transfercase, its probably bad allowing the 12v to the light. either shorted or open, sorry don't know off the top of my head.

4th, get yourself a FSM (factory service manual) these are floating all over the internet for free, they are way more in depth than a Haynes or Chiltons. 

hope this helps.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

there is a "4wd" switch on the transfer case that might be bad... should be 2 switch's (next to each other) its the "rear" one. Might be worth a look


----------



## a89fiveoh (Sep 12, 2009)

the 4wd light will come off when i shift the Tcase into neutral, but when it goes back in 2wd the light will come back on. So I imagine that the switch is bad.. as far as the front axle. Im gonna take the hubs apart when I replace my snapped torsion bar..


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

my truck does the same thing but dies in 4x4 and wont work. i got manual locking hubbs and we rebuilt them check my t case and diffs and everything is good. know when i tried using 4x4 my truck wasnt running right so could that had been the problem


----------



## a89fiveoh (Sep 12, 2009)

Update*

Took my hubs off today. Cleaned them out. Reassembled them. Put them back on. And nothing...still no 4wd. Dont know too much about auto locking hubs. But there are two rings that are always meshed together. One steel one in the hub section that you take off as a unit and the other one is brass? on the spindle side and they slide together when the assembly is one. My only thought is that these are worn out on both sides of the truck letting the 4wd not engage..

Any thoughts on this? Im sick of 2wd, please help!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

you should post this on Nissan4wheelers.Com - Nissan 4x4 Enthusiasts


----------



## a89fiveoh (Sep 12, 2009)

I just joined a min ago..But in the mean time of the admin accepting my account, is there rebuild kits for these hubs that you guys have used in the past?


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

well if i was u i would go to the manual locking hubs. they seem to last longer then auto. i had autos on mine and they keep freezing up on me and not had one problem tell know with the manual locking ones turns out i lost a spring on the driver side is y mine isnt working


----------



## a89fiveoh (Sep 12, 2009)

Thats what ive been looking at for the past few days. I found these mile marker manual hubs. Their cheap and i really need my 4wd back! By reading all these threads about going to manual hubs im gonna go that route. The only thing ive been thinking about is what do I have to do to change these over.. is it just bolt on, or do I have to remove parts on the spindle side? 

https://www.4x4parts.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=165_312&products_id=243


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

well on mine we replaced everything so not to sure but ya all of our trucks had auto and first thing we do is change them but if u do want i do then best to carry like two working hubs cause they will break on the trail


----------



## a89fiveoh (Sep 12, 2009)

So what exactly did you change on it for the manual hubs to work.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

i really dont remember it was about 200,000 miles ago


----------



## a89fiveoh (Sep 12, 2009)

I orderd a pair of those mile marker manual hubs and got a basic idea off another forum of how to change them over. Just have to wait for them to get here now! Im kinda excited to have 4 wheel drive again!


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

ok cool ya if i take mine off to fix them i will tell u what all needs to be done


----------



## a89fiveoh (Sep 12, 2009)

Ok thanks alot. If anyone else has a few pictures or anything that could help me with the switch, please share.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

update us please...


----------



## a89fiveoh (Sep 12, 2009)

still waiting for them to come in, its only been two days so..


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

did u use the nw4 parts sheet ..they give 25 % off for members..


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

on the light thing...lock 4x4 on dry pav and drive backwards (hard at first) when you feel it just starting to bind go back to 4x2 drive forward and back again...then unlock hubs...help?


----------



## a89fiveoh (Sep 12, 2009)

They were $100 on 4x4parts.com and I should finally get time to put them on today!


----------



## a89fiveoh (Sep 12, 2009)

Holy shit I have 4wd again! Took 20 min to change them out. Very happy with these things!


----------

